# Could You Build An Effective 72 Hour Bug Out Bag Using Only Walmart?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Assuming you would ever consider bugging out, would it be possible to build a 72 hour bug out bag using only Walmart as a source for the supplies?

If you were on an extremely limited budget, what would you start with?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Three cans of spam or luncheon meat; three cans of pork and beans, three cans of peaches and three 2 liter bottles of diet coke.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A decent back pack (school supply section); a tarp; some sterno; three disposable lighters, a cheap camp hatchet; Two rolls of TP;


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't forget the 22lr and ammo.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=spam&cat_id=976759
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bush-s-Best-Country-Style-Baked-Beans-28-oz/10306814
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Del-Mont...ht-Syrup-Peaches-Sliced-Yellow-Cling/10295146
https://www.walmart.com/ip/CVLIFE-O...g-and-Trekking-Waterproof-30L-Black/107897594
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Foremost-Tarps-118247-18-x-24-Feet-Brown-Green-Reversible-Tarp/14971771
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterno-70160-Outdoor-Overnight-Stove-Kit/46886300
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Camp-Axe/13848616
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Diet-Coke-Caffeine-Free-Cola-2-l/14940706
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dorcy-4AA-4-LED-Mini-Lantern/16543664


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

First aide kit , tp , tarp , para cord , duck tape , knife , cotton balls , fire starter ,bic lighters , water purifier , folding saw , kids style back pack " batman " .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Don't forget the 22lr and ammo.


.177 air pistol https://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-American-Classic-Pump-Pellet-.177-Pistol/43989758

The 22 is usually on me


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

For here in Texas...Most definitely yes you could make a decent 72 hour bag using Wally World as your only source. Alaska or in the north along the Canadian Border...maybe not. In fact 75% at least of the stuff in my bug out bag came from Wally World! The Back Pack and Cold Weather Sleeping Bag part though is where I would probably opt to purchase somewhere else. While I dont need the upmost in quality on a striker steel, food , knife or cook ware etc...I dont see anything at the 8 or so Wally Worlds here that I would consider to be acceptable even for entry level prepping when it comes to a bag to carry it or sleeping bag. For a Cold Weather Sleeping Gear and a Backpack, I think you seriously need to look else where or you'll likely be left wanting. Thats the wrong time to be wanting!!!

What would I put in it? Thats like asking "how long is a piece of string" as my Dad would so affectionately say...man that used to piss me off as a kid! Did the power go out in a weather storm or are we talking Katrina here and I need to get to higher ground on the other side of town? How minimalistic are you willing to get? What I would consider adequate when I was 19 is a hell of a lot different than what I would consider these days now that I am much older. How much skill you got at scrounging and woodsmanship and foraging is another huge factor to consider. What a Country Boy needs to survive and what the typical Metro-Sexual Snowflake today would need to survive is quiet different!

I started out with a 72 hour bag when I got into prepping....it soon evolved into a full blown Bug Out Bag over time.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I would like the name of the person who came with this dumbass question. Walmart really? I wouldn't buy this weeks grocery's at Walmart, much less items that are integral to my stance against the inevitable domination of this once great Nation.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Some folks can only afford what comes out of walmart of dollar general. If you've got the money to by top of the line then so be it.  not everyone has


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Interesting concept. You probably wont be able to find a pistol at Walmart but you might luck into a small even take down rifle.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Some folks can only afford what comes out of walmart of dollar general. If you've got the money to by top of the line then so be it. not everyone has


A fully stocked BOB or GHB with quality items that can actually be used multiple times in a life or death situation does not cost an arm or a leg. Choices .... sacrifice the beer, entertainment, steaks etc., for a couple months and you just might have real gear that will last. Note that I am not speaking of the bag itself.

However, my slight towards Walmart was intended as an acknowledgement of their role in the Destruction of America and small businesses everywhere.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Interesting concept. You probably wont be able to find a pistol at Walmart but you might luck into a small even take down rifle.


I enjoy watching his videos. He has a car survival kit video I like too.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's a yes or no question. Cheap consumables,food,lighters,first aid ect,than yes. Shelter,sleep system and other durable items,no. Situations like where I'm at and where I'm going. Am I in woods heading to the mountains or in a city going to a swamp. Depends on your situation.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely I could raid Wal-Mart or other similar big box stores for BOB supplies. Would everything be top notch? Maybe, maybe not after all let's all remember the K-Mart promise. "If it hasn't came apart in 30 days or less bring it back and we'll give you something that will." My concern is that if it got to that point that would be where a lot of others would first start raiding too. Ever watch the movie "World War Z?" There's a looting the grocery store scene which I could see pan out very easily. Possible to stock up now? Most certainly. Avoid the place like the plague come SHTF? Even more certainly.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We have three different walmarts here. One is a super store, one grocery, and one almost non grocery all else. The superstore yes. The other two to a lessor degree yes.

Student backpack, water bottle, energy bars, good knife, flash light, few batteries, small first aid kit, few meds, fishing kit / line not pole, couple of flares, some deodorant, soap, razors, and good supply of hand sanitizer, plastic bags, and tp....



PrepperForums said:


> Assuming you would ever consider bugging out, would it be possible to build a 72 hour bug out bag using only Walmart as a source for the supplies?
> 
> If you were on an extremely limited budget, what would you start with?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I would like the name of the person who came with this dumbass question. Walmart really? I wouldn't buy this weeks grocery's at Walmart, much less items that are integral to my stance against the inevitable domination of this once great Nation.


Walmart is our number 1.

We get a lot of cheap sh$t there.

I personally don't give a rat's ass hair about those little 5 year old Chinese kids making the crap I'm buying.

I'll bet those little kids are going to be real pissed off when they find out they don't have fpcking job!!!

Make America Great Again!!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> However, my slight towards Walmart was intended as an acknowledgement of their role in the Destruction of America and small businesses everywhere.


Yes, I agree that WalMart and other big box stores have killed small family run stores which is a shame. But by the same token that allowed those small family run stores to prosper for many years capitalism and the free market we all so love has allowed people like Sam (WalMart's founder) to build a free market store so efficient the competition couldn't keep up.

While I rarely shop at WalMart and avoid the non-USA made items WalMart sells they did grow that large using principals most of us support, compition in the free market. Wal-Mart just did it so well and thought so big they ran many smaller businesses into the poor house.

However, newer free market shopping stores (like Amazon) using the internet may make Wal-Mart a "has been". The free economy allows for new and "better" retail methods to prevail.

Don't we all cry for a more free America and capitalism? sometimes progress sucks...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> We get a lot of cheap sh$t there.


Yes you do.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> A fully stocked BOB or GHB with quality items that can actually be used multiple times in a life or death situation does not cost an arm or a leg. Choices .... sacrifice the beer, entertainment, steaks etc., for a couple months and you just might have real gear that will last. Note that I am not speaking of the bag itself.
> 
> However, my slight towards Walmart was intended as an acknowledgement of their role in the Destruction of America and small businesses everywhere.


Ok damn it! I am willing to forgo the steaks and maybe the entertainment but I will be damned if I m giving up my beer and hookers!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's only for 72 hours. Does it need to be the latest special operator gear? My question do really need anything to survive 72 hours? Unless it's 105 degrees or -20 below extreme conditions. The average person in good condition can easily go 72 hours with just the clothes on their backs. No it wouldn't be fun but it could be done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Could you build an effective BOB from The Wal Mart?

Yes, First, recruit some illegals from The Wal-Mart and get them to carry your stuff. I suspect bugging out is tough business so get some illegals, most of them don't complain much and if they do let them know in a loud voice that you don't speak meskin. 

Good question. :vs_wave:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I have never found anything there I'd say is high quality; and I know they sell apple.com products there and there is no difference but I haven't bought electronics at a walmart before. For a bug out bag you can get food and cheap chinese made goods - that's about it. Walmart is advertising they will start getting some things made in America but I have no idea what they imply on that.

As for the impact on small stores its real, but so is the reality they have saved millions of American's billions of dollars - money that has been used on other businesses, used to start businesses and create jobs.



John Galt said:


> Yes, I agree that WalMart and other big box stores have killed small family run stores which is a shame. But by the same token that allowed those small family run stores to prosper for many years capitalism and the free market we all so love has allowed people like Sam (WalMart's founder) to build a free market store so efficient the competition couldn't keep up.
> 
> While I rarely shop at WalMart and avoid the non-USA made items WalMart sells they did grow that large using principals most of us support, compition in the free market. Wal-Mart just did it so well and thought so big they ran many smaller businesses into the poor house.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Ok damn it! I am willing to forgo the steaks and maybe the entertainment but I will be damned if I m giving up my beer and hookers!


Pay attention Prepared One ..... did I mention anything about giving up the finer things in life? Of course not, you may continue your indulgence in hookers, bourbon, and blow. After all .... I did say life was about choices.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Pay attention Prepared One ..... did I mention anything about giving up the finer things in life? Of course not, you may continue your indulgence in hookers, bourbon, and blow. After all .... I did say life was about choices.


Well......alright then. Glad we cleared that up. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WOULD YOU TWO PLEASE SHUT UP, I DON'T SPEAK MESKIN'!!!

Thanks,

:vs_closedeyes:



A Watchman said:


> Pay attention Prepared One ..... did I mention anything about giving up the finer things in life? Of course not, you may continue your indulgence in hookers, bourbon, and blow. After all .... I did say life was about choices.





Prepared One said:


> Well......alright then. Glad we cleared that up. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes. In my Walmart, they have lots of survival supplies and camping gear. You can get a firearm, a good pack, several days worth of food, shelter, fire kit, sleeping bag, knives, hatchets, axes, and even hunting clothes and winter camo if you are feeling creative. White cotton sheets cut into strips, and sewn onto a self made poncho works wonders here in MN. So Yes. You can make a bug out bag in Walmart.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Fire food shelter and protection, first aid. Yes.. You can get that at Wally World. 
But, if you make a list, make it work for you.. I have 2 girls, a wife. Bug out bags will be different for all.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

72 hours.... I could make a 72 hour bag at the local sheetz gas station... I mean if walmart is still open how bad can it be


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> 72 hours.... I could make a 72 hour bag at the local sheetz gas station... I mean if walmart is still open how bad can it be


Agreed. I could go to jail naked and blindfolded for 72 hours. Just sayin'...


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Some folks can only afford what comes out of walmart of dollar general. If you've got the money to by top of the line then so be it. not everyone has


Dollar store hygiene and first aid/Meds are just fine for me.

James 1:22


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Agreed. I could go to jail naked and blindfolded for 72 hours. Just sayin'...


This is a Prepper forum not a fantasy chat blog....


----------



## longshot.kh (Nov 22, 2016)

Hope I'm not sharing a cell with a naked guy named slippy!!! But yeah as an avowed geardo I could actually make a 72 hour bag and most preps for a grid down year at Walmart. Not sure about yours but the one in my area carries augasson foods and mountain house as well as the canned goods they have oats, wheat, rice, and barley in packed buckets. You bet your bippy I get preps at Walmart! Are the hard gear brands top quality? Nope but I don't expect a jansport 72 hour backpack to last like my osprey pack. Well I won't misstate my ghb is actually a carhart but I started with a jansport and still have it. It is now getting stocked for other family members. Many of our med stuff is hospital and clinic cast offs but some came from Walmart. Trust me in shtf there will be no gear snobs, we'll all be happy others took the time, effort, and expense to be ready. Even an old converted missile silo appointed with top of the line equipment will be lonely without community. Get Walmart prepped and survive, be parts of the best 1%!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Well if I had a Wal- Mart close by probably. The problem is the closest Wal-Mart is 50 miles west and I would have to drive 32 miles south just to go west.


----------



## longshot.kh (Nov 22, 2016)

Lol no kidding the Walmart in my "area" is 75 miles away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure could. They don't sell hand guns but you could find a long gun that would do. Everything else you need they have somewhere in the store.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a video by a guy who actually did use Walmart to build a get home bag. It cost him $87. Not the best quality items, just essentials.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Forum double posted me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Don't forget the 22lr and ammo.


Ya' beat me to it. Except for ammo and a good solid knife, I think you could outfit yourself at a discount house.

But then, all of us have sturdy, full tang, carbon steel knives already, don't we?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' beat me to it. Except for ammo and a good solid knife, I think you could outfit yourself at a discount house.
> 
> But then, all of us have sturdy, full tang, carbon steel knives already, don't we?


If you stop over in the housewares department of Walmart you can find a fixed bladed paring knife by a good manufacturer that is full tang and takes and keeps a great edge.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Farberware-3.5-Forged-Paring-Knife-Black/16451256


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My wife and I went to Walmart last night about 9 PM. There were more employees restocking then customers. They were still calling out specials on TVs but we were more grocery shopping then anything else. Walking through I was thinking about this thread. Considering you had the resources to put together a 72 hour bag at Walmart (probably a 100 dollars ish) my guess is it would take you longer then you expect to find everything. My walmart doesn't sell firearms but they had ammo. I always add a box of 45 acp when its under 15 at Walmart - just makes the groceries look expensive.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Your joking, right? A entire deptment store that stocks everything from guns to underwear to sliced ham?
Since I have to be on a limited budget , I would start with canned food and a duffle bag/ back pack then a couple 2 dollar fleece throws, a couple 99 cent rain ponchos a cheap flash light or two. Maybe an aluminum t-ball bat extra socks,t-shirts,underwear and a 10x12 tarp.
Last a cheap but sturdy manual hand can opener.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> If you stop over in the housewares department of Walmart you can find a fixed bladed paring knife by a good manufacturer that is full tang and takes and keeps a great edge.


Perfect. You could easily last 72 hours with that knife. I always suggest using one made from 1095 carbon steel for the sparking feature. You might have to run in the rain, and all the pretty fire-starters might be soaked. With a little dry tinder (which I keep in a sealed tin in my BOB) you can spark a carbon steel knife on a ferro rod.

I'll admit, being a knife salesman does get me some deals. I decided on two TOPS products, both fixed blades. The small one is their tanto version of the C.A.T. model, and the bigger one is their new C.U.T. 4.0, for which I had a custom leather crafter make a sheath that covers half the handle. No snaps, just pull it out.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually have several and one of the larger 8" er's. Stays sharp with a 6 dollar sharpener.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> Your joking, right? A entire deptment store that stocks everything from guns to underwear to sliced ham?
> Since I have to be on a limited budget , I would start with canned food and a duffle bag/ back pack then a couple 2 dollar fleece throws, a couple 99 cent rain ponchos a cheap flash light or two. Maybe an aluminum t-ball bat extra socks,t-shirts,underwear and a 10x12 tarp.
> Last a cheap but sturdy manual hand can opener.


Right, Ponchos. Check. Ana bicycle because you never know.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah a bicycle cause the foot is dangerous when it has nothing to do, yep good idear


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Agreed. I could go to jail naked and blindfolded for 72 hours. Just sayin'...


Just don't drop the soap Slippy or those 72 hours will be extremely long.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Agreed. I could go to jail naked and blindfolded for 72 hours. Just sayin'...


I feel like you may have tried that before. Dare I say experience. &#128522;


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

*Ultimate $50 budget bug out bag*

You will not find a better BOB for this price point. I put together a bug out bag for $50 or less. The idea is for someone on a really tight budget or the guy who doesn't want to put much money into a bag. I based it off my own Survival bag and I think it came out very well. I make more money than before so I can put more money into my own bag but I much rather have it than not, it would probly hold a person using it wisely for 3 day to a week or so.﻿ It covers water, water procurement, food, shelter, fire, first aid and more.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PrepperForums said:


> Assuming you would ever consider bugging out, would it be possible to build a 72 hour bug out bag using only Walmart as a source for the supplies?
> 
> If you were on an extremely limited budget, what would you start with?


We dont have no bags around here. When the Beanie Weenies and ammo are gone..we are ready to die in place.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wal Mart has so much stuff under one roof, that it must be possible to stock up for just about anything. 
It is not a stupid notion, to think that you can stock up there or at Family Dollar. You can do a lot, at either store.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sorry

I got pissed after the first 20 posts

So yes you can spend very few dollars and live for 72 hours, so what happens after that?

I'm going on a tangent here, but I know a LOT of people that don't have a decent relationship with their parents. There is a vast majority of people here that have decided to prep without your parents, and that is a mistake.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm actually talking to some of my kids in abstention, but it cuts boths ways.

1. What have I done to build walls between me and my kids

2. What have I done to build walls between my parents. 

I really believe that the family of the future is living on the property the parents own and everyone goes out and earns wages which go into the POT that makes everything work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm actually talking to some of my kids in abstention, but it cuts boths ways.
> 
> 1. What have I done to build walls between me and my kids
> 
> ...


Ohh Okay ... now we understand.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The key word here is in the title of the thread ... Effective.

A BOB *has* to have a purpose and approximate lifespan considerations. Remember to bug out, you need to be heading somewhere (shelter). I have GHB's that I assembled with removable side bags, one for food and the other medical.

There is much in my bags that cannot be bought at Walmart, nor can the quality of most of my contents. My supplies will sustain life indefinitely and all are of survival/professional quality. In other words, they can be used to sustain life repeatedly. I My contents have been assembled and chosen after reading multiple reviews, researching , and personal experience.

In summary, define your intent and assembly accordingly ... and know that there is a difference in a planned survival bag (isn't that why you are assembling one?) and just saying you have a BOB.

Geez....


----------



## Patriot1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I highly reccomend a book titled "One Second After" it will hopefully completely change your mind about "bugging out" if the SHTF.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Patriot1 said:


> Read a book titled "One Second After" it will hopefully completely change your mind about bugging out if the SHTF.


I'm at least a couple up on you. I have read the sequel One Year After and am now on the third book in the sequel The Final Day. Keep reading and get back with me, huh?

PS .... most everyone here has read One Second After.


----------



## Patriot1 (Jan 9, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I'm at least a couple up on you. I have read the sequel One Year After and am now on the third book in the sequel The Final Day. Keep reading and get back with me, huh?
> 
> PS .... most everyone here has read One Second After.


Not so fast there Watch haha. ...already read One Year After, getting ready to read The Final Day. Really enjoy these books especially taking place right here in Western NC. Buggin out nah...better hunker down in place and secure what you have.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Patriot1 said:


> Not so fast there Watch haha. ...already read One Year After, getting ready to read The Final Day. Really enjoy these books especially taking place right here in Western NC. Buggin out nah...better hunker down in place and secure what you have.


I saw the NC location and thought you would enjoy the connection in the series. I'm am with you on a BOB (mine are called GHB's). If ya are gonna bug out you better have a better place to go to .... and that you can get to very quick (then it starts all over again for you, protect and survive). The open roads and wooded paths will be filled with perils. How long is a 72 hour BOB gonna last you? Yep, less than 72 hours.

So .... what's your thoughts on likely EMP potentials?


----------



## Patriot1 (Jan 9, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I saw the NC location and thought you would enjoy the connection in the series. I'm am with you on a BOB (mine are called GHB's). If ya are gonna bug out you better have a better place to go to .... and that you can get to very quick (then it starts all over again for you, protect and survive). The open roads and wooded paths will be filled with perils. How long is a 72 hour BOB gonna last you? Yep, less than 72 hours.
> 
> So .... what's your thoughts on likely EMP potentials?


Thanks for sure. As for an EMP potential strike? I think we have some bad state actors around the globe that if they thought an EMP strike would work, so it's highly possible. That said I do believe those responsible would be obliterated by our Navy Sub fleet, and I can't help but think our foe understand the severe consequences.

I have a larger concern about the constant attacks by hackers on our outdated and fragile power grid. At some point they are going to get lucky and succeed. A long term (as in months) mass power outage will in my humble opinion show how ugly our fellow man can become. I have a few friends that work for Duke Power...the stories they tell about how mean and nasty customers get in a one day outage.

We agree on the bugging out scene...I am staying put and taking measures to protect my limited resources.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't know if I posted on this one previously - but compiling a substitute GHB from particular chain stores used to be a somewhat scenario "mental exercise" .... 

you're on the road - flew to a distant location - only have a rental car and your suitcase of regulars .... you wake up to a serious SHTF with flying home impossible or not advisable ... you have a small shopping area around you to compile long distance GHB materials .... you might be able to drive home entirely - part way - not at all ... there's no heavy strength provider like a Cabellas - it's a Wally World, Home Depot, Walgreens/CVS, $1 Store, Pep Boys, Kroger ect ect ... what do you buy? - what's available to buy for substituting for regular GHB items? - plan of action? - your timetable?


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

You get what you pay for! There are all levels of preppers. If you are only worried about a short term interruption in your way of living a 72 hour bag from walmart is plausible.


----------



## TestosteroneRN (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bug Out Bag a Nurses Perspective*

Assuming you would ever consider bugging out, would it be possible to build a 72 hour bug out bag using only Walmart as a source for the supplies?

If you were on an extremely limited budget, what would you start with?

To focus on the second question here, I would say that, for the most part, people do try to make an educated guess of what to stock their bag with. However, rarely does anyone have a good standard framework by which to base their preps. I am lucky because I became a Registered Nurse. As a nurse you learn how to utilize healthcare scientific theories, evidenced based practice, and learn critical thinking skills. One such theory that nurses learn about is Maslow's Hierarchy of Human needs. This is the generally accepted theory in healthcare and nursing. It is a pyramid with the most basic needs being at the foundation of the period. You are never able to progress up to the next level until the preceding levels needs are met. This is a great framework for preppers to use to build their preps around. 
I have a great video on my Youtube channel that describes what I have in a general vehicle emergency preparedness bug out bag that was built around Maslow's hierarchy. The video is titled: Bug Out Bag A Nurses Perspective. You can find it on my youtube channel TestosteroneRN


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

For the newbies, you might be surprised just how much of this stuff you already own and can build before ever going to the store.

I started with a duffel bag I had in my garage. I started putting stuff in it that I would want in a long term survival situation. I had 2 extra kitchen knives with plastic covers and threw them in there. I found my old heavy hunting knife. I have a tarp and tent from camping. I found my camping stove. The list continued:

fishing lures
fishing line
rope & twine
heavy duty and small scissors
picture hanging wire
underwear
socks
long johns
aqua socks / water shoes
headlamp
flashlights
shotgun & bullets (to be replaced later)
water storage containers
variety of medicine
toothbrush & toothpaste
saw (to be replaced later)
Gerber multi-tool (to be replaced later)
pocket knife
razor blades
bicycle repair kit (to be augmented later)
batteries
towels & washcloths
extra non-perishable food
sewing kit
waterproof case
small container bags
and several other items

I bet a lot of the newbies have the above items, and even some others. Assemble what you already have and build from there. You will find some things that you want to upgrade. You will find some things you really need and have never used. You can research those items and purchase them as you have the discretionary funds.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

Not since they stopped selling AR's. If it's not AR time, it's pistol time, and they dont sell those, either.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

okey said:


> Not since they stopped selling AR's. If it's not AR time, it's pistol time, and they dont sell those, either.


I see, we boycott Walmart because they no longer sell AR's, OK *okey*, please spend your money at the LGS, and pay 80% more for everything.

*Rancher*


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

A Watchman;829994A fully stocked BOB or GHB with quality items that can actually be used multiple times in a life or death situation does not cost an arm or a leg. Choices .... sacrifice the beer said:


> Why does every snooty elitist assume people with fewer resources are all drunks or bums? You're getting higher on your horse than I am on chemicals, Sport.
> Funny story.when I was coming up through the shops the country hit a period in the late 70s when more than half of all small machine shops in America failed. No one cared, or seemed to notice, except the people who lost their livelihoods in that. Walmart had absolutely nothing to do with it. 35000 rubber workers in my home town lost their jobs long before Walmart sold enough tires to outfit a Peterbilt. Walmart, which, by the way, still stocks American made tires.
> When I was a kid in the 60s everyone drove American cars and they all had bumper stickers, Buy American. By the time I was a tooling designer for a Tier 1 supplier to GM in NE Ohio, the old Buy American guys had retired and traded in their Buicks for imports. They were taking Caribbean cruises, vacations to Europe, quite a few moved south to the safe side of Haiti, or Costa Rica, or Asia. Or like my uncle, Australia where he had lived for years working for Goodyear.
> Walmart didn't kill American business. Old guys who got theirs, then retired and turned their backs on their kids did.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For 72 hours? A bad would be just for comfort and convenience.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

GoneSouth61 said:


> Why does every snooty elitist assume people with fewer resources are all drunks or bums? You're getting higher on your horse than I am on chemicals, Sport.
> Funny story.when I was coming up through the shops the country hit a period in the late 70s when more than half of all small machine shops in America failed. No one cared, or seemed to notice, except the people who lost their livelihoods in that. Walmart had absolutely nothing to do with it. 35000 rubber workers in my home town lost their jobs long before Walmart sold enough tires to outfit a Peterbilt. Walmart, which, by the way, still stocks American made tires.
> When I was a kid in the 60s everyone drove American cars and they all had bumper stickers, Buy American. By the time I was a tooling designer for a Tier 1 supplier to GM in NE Ohio, the old Buy American guys had retired and traded in their Buicks for imports. They were taking Caribbean cruises, vacations to Europe, quite a few moved south to the safe side of Haiti, or Costa Rica, or Asia. Or like my uncle, Australia where he had lived for years working for Goodyear.
> Walmart didn't kill American business. Old guys who got theirs, then retired and turned their backs on their kids did.


Son, Son, Son &#8230;.Sport huh? You calling me sport? :vs_lol:

Spoken like a true yankee who done sniffed to many northern fumes. Get your facts with first hand knowledge &#8230;. before you go spouting off about what happened down here in the south with Walmart.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

The question was for 72 hours, not five years. The answer is “yes”. If you can’t find the exact item you want, improvise. To survive for three days you will need food, water, shelter, possibly medical supplies, depending on the climate, a means to keep warm, something for self protection, and the tools you would need to construct things to meet your needs such as a good knife and possibly a hatchet. 

Surviving for 3 days using supplies from Walmart should’nt be a problem.
,


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A similar question is you enter a town with a Wal Mart, Walgreens, Costco, and Lowe’s and you have a few minutes to prepare your bug out bag which one do you hit up?


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

A Watchman said:


> Son, Son, Son &#8230;.Sport huh? You calling me sport? :vs_lol:
> 
> Spoken like a true yankee who done sniffed to many northern fumes. Get your facts with first hand knowledge &#8230;. before you go spouting off about what happened down here in the south with Walmart.


"However, my slight towards Walmart was intended as an acknowledgement of their role in the Destruction of America and SMALL BUSINESSES EVERYWHERE."
Sorry, didn't know that basic English changes at the Mason-Loser line. I thought "everywhere" meant, well, everywhere. So I gave you some of your first hand knowledge.
By the way, being so close to Arkansas and Mississippi I know you're confused as to how parentage works, but don't call me Son. I know both my parents, and they're only related by marriage. Not birth, as your locals prefer. And neither of them bred with toothless hogs.
So you're out, Sport.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

GoneSouth61 said:


> "However, my slight towards Walmart was intended as an acknowledgement of their role in the Destruction of America and SMALL BUSINESSES EVERYWHERE."
> Sorry, didn't know that basic English changes at the Mason-Loser line. I thought "everywhere" meant, well, everywhere. So I gave you some of your first hand knowledge.
> By the way, being so close to Arkansas and Mississippi I know you're confused as to how parentage works, but don't call me Son. I know both my parents, and they're only related by marriage. Not birth, as your locals prefer. And neither of them bred with toothless hogs.
> So you're out, Sport.


I see you're here to make friends and spread good will. I give you 6 weeks max at this rate... and then you're "gone south". @A Watchman, start the clock. Place your bets everyone.


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

Right.
Because I'm the one who started out calling everyone I don't agree with drunks.
Do you often read books from back to front?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

GoneSouth61 said:


> "However, my slight towards Walmart was intended as an acknowledgement of their role in the Destruction of America and SMALL BUSINESSES EVERYWHERE."
> Sorry, didn't know that basic English changes at the Mason-Loser line. I thought "everywhere" meant, well, everywhere. So I gave you some of your first hand knowledge.
> By the way, being so close to Arkansas and Mississippi I know you're confused as to how parentage works, but don't call me Son. I know both my parents, and they're only related by marriage. Not birth, as your locals prefer. And neither of them bred with toothless hogs.
> So you're out, Sport.





StratMaster said:


> I see you're here to make friends and spread good will. I give you 6 weeks max at this rate... and then you're "gone south". @A Watchman, start the clock. Place your bets everyone.


3 weeks. :vs_lol:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Agreed. I have gone to jail naked and blindfolded for 72 hours. Just sayin'...


fixed it for you


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

Evidently calling out an old timer for bigoted nonsense is a "banable" offense around here.
How Progressive and tolerant of you.
Must be a DNC run site.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GoneSouth61 said:


> Evidently calling out an old timer for bigoted nonsense is a "banable" offense around here.
> How Progressive and tolerant of you.
> Must be a DNC run site.


What got GoneSouth61 so worked up?

And what in the world happened for GS61 to throw out that someone is a bigot?

Someone please explain?!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Huh? You want to be banned for three weeks? 
Simmer down, Francis. 


A Watchman said:


> 3 weeks. :vs_lol:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

From what I have seen Yes.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All you guys, Simmer Down, OR ILL TAKE YOUR VIDEO GAMES AWAY.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@RJAMES, no wheatberries for you!


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

Slippy said:


> What got GoneSouth61 so worked up?
> 
> And what in the world happened for GS61 to throw out that someone is a bigot?
> 
> Someone please explain?!





A Watchman;829994A fully stocked BOB or GHB with quality items that can actually be used multiple times in a life or death situation does not cost an arm or a leg. Choices .... sacrifice the beer said:


> Why does every snooty elitist assume people with fewer resources are all drunks or bums? You're getting higher on your horse than I am on chemicals, Sport.
> Funny story.when I was coming up through the shops the country hit a period in the late 70s when more than half of all small machine shops in America failed. No one cared, or seemed to notice, except the people who lost their livelihoods in that. Walmart had absolutely nothing to do with it. 35000 rubber workers in my home town lost their jobs long before Walmart sold enough tires to outfit a Peterbilt. Walmart, which, by the way, still stocks American made tires.
> When I was a kid in the 60s everyone drove American cars and they all had bumper stickers, Buy American. By the time I was a tooling designer for a Tier 1 supplier to GM in NE Ohio, the old Buy American guys had retired and traded in their Buicks for imports. They were taking Caribbean cruises, vacations to Europe, quite a few moved south to the safe side of Haiti, or Costa Rica, or Asia. Or like my uncle, Australia where he had lived for years working for Goodyear.
> Walmart didn't kill American business. Old guys who got theirs, then retired and turned their backs on their kids did.
> ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

View attachment 95235


Says the jackwagon...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> What got GoneSouth61 so worked up?
> 
> And what in the world happened for GS61 to throw out that someone is a bigot?
> 
> Someone please explain?!


Not sure. Nobody called him a drunk. Nobody was "bigoted" (not sure he understands that word) towards him either. He just started foaming at the mouth, and referring to someone's relatives as "Toothless hogs". Has some drama queen type control issues maybe, who can say?

To quote him: Walmart didn't kill American business. Old guys who got theirs, then retired and turned their backs on their kids did.

I have a theory based on this short but telling diatribe: That his elderly parents retired and moved away, rather than let him live in their basement. That's just a guess, mind you, based on the very limited amount of actual intelligible information to be garnered from such a spittle spraying rant.

Oh, and he called me a jackwagon. That part he got right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> All you guys, Simmer Down, OR ILL TAKE YOUR VIDEO GAMES AWAY.


Listen to my brother. Deebs knows best.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What got GoneSouth61 so worked up?
> 
> And what in the world happened for GS61 to throw out that someone is a bigot?
> 
> Someone please explain?!





Denton said:


> Huh? You want to be banned for three weeks?
> Simmer down, Francis.


Mr Sport, our new friend here &#8230;.. must be one of those sensitive types from south of the Florida panhandle, huh?

Seems he gets all worked up reading 2 year old threads.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well then.... 

"How bout them Tigers"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Some other jackwagon chimed in later with the time estimate. Calling people poor because they spend their money on alcohol is what you hear from a bigot. Someone who paints entire groups of people with a broad brush without being man enough to ask why their BS might be offensive. That's a bigot. And others chiming in and defending them, also without asking a single f'ing question about what's happening, that's fine. If that's the site you want.
None of you know a thing more about me other than from a few vanilla posts. 
And you never will if you prefer to sit and be a Watchman in life while the rest of us are living it. (quote)
NO one said YOU were poor, he said "Choices .... sacrifice the beer, entertainment, steaks etc., for a couple months and you just might have real gear that will last. Note that I am not speaking of the bag itself. (Quote) So, he said, in my opinion, limit the "wants and expand the needs" Don't buy beer, rent a movie instead of going out to the movies, eat a sandwich instead of a steak. Put that money aside for the 72 bag contents.
If you came here looking to "be offended" well you came to the right place. If you really want to get offended, Go check out our "younger cousin's website" where we will quickly and savagely tell you what we think of you, with no gloves, no love, and no mercy. @GoneSouth61 if you need directions to said website, feel free to PM me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Some other jackwagon chimed in later with the time estimate. Calling people poor because they spend their money on alcohol is what you hear from a bigot. Someone who paints entire groups of people with a broad brush without being man enough to ask why their BS might be offensive. That's a bigot. And others chiming in and defending them, also without asking a single f'ing question about what's happening, that's fine. If that's the site you want.
> None of you know a thing more about me other than from a few vanilla posts.
> And you never will if you prefer to sit and be a Watchman in life while the rest of us are living it. (quote)
> NO one said YOU were poor, he said "Choices .... sacrifice the beer, entertainment, steaks etc., for a couple months and you just might have real gear that will last. Note that I am not speaking of the bag itself. (Quote) So, he said, in my opinion, limit the "wants and expand the needs" Don't buy beer, rent a movie instead of going out to the movies, eat a sandwich instead of a steak. Put that money aside for the 72 bag contents.
> If you came here looking to "be offended" well you came to the right place. If you really want to get offended, Go check out our "younger cousin's website" where we will quickly and savagely tell you what we think of you, with no gloves, no love, and no mercy. @GoneSouth61 if you need directions to said website, feel free to PM me.


Hmm I wonder where that place is? Sounds familiar.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Good grief...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi @Cricket
Just circling our wagons, here.


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

I didn't come here to be offended, but to discuss a lifestyle based on taking care of yourself and family. Things I spent a lifetime learning about. Some of which came from 5 years in the Corps and 4 years in the USARes. I worked as a Tool/Instrument maker and designer, I worked as a gunsmith. I have parts in your cars and house.
What I didn't come here for, was to be told that some people can afford to shop at LL Bean, while those who can't are shipped off to Walmart because they waste their money on alcohol.
What doesn't surprise me is that the judgemental, better than you attitude comes from someone who includes "God" in his signature.
What does surprise me is that this site defends the bigot and belittles the guy who called him out.
You want to stand in front of me, gloves or not, we can work that out.
I don't take well to keyboard threats.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What got GoneSouth61 so worked up?
> 
> And what in the world happened for GS61 to throw out that someone is a bigot?
> 
> Someone please explain?!





GoneSouth61 said:


> I didn't come here to be offended, but to discuss a lifestyle based on taking care of yourself and family. Things I spent a lifetime learning about. Some of which came from 5 years in the Corps and 4 years in the USARes. I worked as a Tool/Instrument maker and designer, I worked as a gunsmith. I have parts in your cars and house.
> What I didn't come here for, was to be told that some people can afford to shop at LL Bean, while those who can't are shipped off to Walmart because they waste their money on alcohol.
> What doesn't surprise me is that the judgemental, better than you attitude comes from someone who includes "God" in his signature.
> What does surprise me is that this site defends the bigot and belittles the guy who called him out.
> ...


And &#8230;.. he's back with more good will and words of wisdom, or maybe just the same old line. Aren't we the lucky ones?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Sure you could.
Building your BOB from Walmart is better then not building a BOB


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

GoneSouth61 said:


> I didn't come here to be offended, but to discuss a lifestyle based on taking care of yourself and family. Things I spent a lifetime learning about. Some of which came from 5 years in the Corps and 4 years in the USARes. I worked as a Tool/Instrument maker and designer, I worked as a gunsmith. I have parts in your cars and house.
> What I didn't come here for, was to be told that some people can afford to shop at LL Bean, while those who can't are shipped off to Walmart because they waste their money on alcohol.
> What doesn't surprise me is that the judgemental, better than you attitude comes from someone who includes "God" in his signature.
> What does surprise me is that this site defends the bigot and belittles the guy who called him out.
> ...


Let me try to explain, that sometimes, things get read wrong, or life affects the way people read, and take in info.
No one here is a bigot, we just are a close knit family of like minded people. 
And, the gloves of wasn't a threat, just a reference that on this site, we "play a little nicer" than we do on our cousin site.
Let me close with this "I like your spunk, I appreciate your service, I value you experience, BUT I don't like your attitude", does that make me not like you, NO.
You came to our playground, and got upset with one of our most respected members, and expect us not to circle around him?
Stick around, have a beer, let this thread "go away" and lets let the dust settle, and lets argue about some better shite!!!!
Donnie


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Life is just way too short to get hung up on the little stuff.

Thankfully we have a scroll button to move past those things/people that irritate us. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Let me try to explain, that sometimes, things get read wrong, or life affects the way people read, and take in info.
> No one here is a bigot, we just are a close knit family of like minded people.
> And, the gloves of wasn't a threat, just a reference that on this site, we "play a little nicer" than we do on our cousin site.
> Let me close with this "I like your spunk, I appreciate your service, I value you experience, BUT I don't like your attitude", does that make me not like you, NO.
> ...


I concur with my good friend Donnie aka Deebo. Start a new thread about something that we all can sink our teeth into.

Now, for an insider tip for all of you wineheads here &#8230;. if you will send Deebo a PM and ask him real nice, maybe even say some nice things about him, he just might sell you some of his famous homemade jerky and ship it to you. Gotta get ya some, huh?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

GoneSouth61 said:


> I didn't come here to be offended, but to discuss a lifestyle based on taking care of yourself and family. Things I spent a lifetime learning about. Some of which came from 5 years in the Corps and 4 years in the USARes. I worked as a Tool/Instrument maker and designer, I worked as a gunsmith. I have parts in your cars and house.
> What I didn't come here for, was to be told that some people can afford to shop at LL Bean, while those who can't are shipped off to Walmart because they waste their money on alcohol.
> What doesn't surprise me is that the judgemental, better than you attitude comes from someone who includes "God" in his signature.
> What does surprise me is that this site defends the bigot and belittles the guy who called him out.
> ...


You don't shop at Walmart? That's fine. But some here do....You could start a thread all about doing whatever it is you do to prepare a 72 hour kit. I'd like that.

ETA: I have a lot of 72 hour bags for my family (I think 7 bages right now) and most of the stuff comes from Walmart.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Walmart has a lot of good stuff. Back in the sporting goods area they have a product called Stops Bleeding, and it does much cheaper than quick clot. I bought the stainless cook kit that I use with my homemade alcohol stove not too far from it. Right in the same area is the sawyer water filter in my bag, and the water proof plastic case my cheap Amazon night vision monocle is in.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I concur with my good friend Donnie aka Deebo. Start a new thread about something that we all can sink our teeth into.
> 
> Now, for an insider tip for all of you wineheads here &#8230;. if you will send Deebo a PM and ask him real nice, maybe even say some nice things about him, he just might sell you some of his famous homemade jerky and ship it to you. Gotta get ya some, huh?


HA. You don't even gotta talk nice, just paypal or deposit some cash..Deebo is on a "very tight budget right now".
By the way @watchman, how was it?
Do a review, get me some business, I will throw you a bag...(blatant Bribery)


----------

